# after effects alphakanal kopieren



## snuff (3. November 2004)

hallo ....


hab ein problem mit after effects...

kann mir wer sagen wie ich einen alphakanal von einer ebene auf eine andere kopieren kann...?

ganz dringend 

thx


----------



## 27b-6 (4. November 2004)

Moin!

Wenn Du den einen Alphakanal auf mehrere Ebenen anwenden willst, mußt Du die Ebene mit den Alpha-Informationen duplizieren und über die zu maskierenden Ebenen legen.
Im Mode-Panel findest Du verschiedene Alpha-Einstellungen.
Die Alpha-Ebenen werden dann automatisch ausgeblendet.
Du gucken unten dann Du hast fertig!

Ich hoffe das bringt Dich weiter.

Bis dann!


----------



## snuff (5. November 2004)

Großen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung....

schen tag no...


----------

